# QUALITY Manga/Anime



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some good manga to read or anime to watch. 

I've looked at a lot of other threads from people doing the same, but I haven't found many that suit me. 

I'm looking for something with a great storyline like bleach or naruto (it doesn't have to have action though) or mentally stimulating like deathnote or detective conan.

I really like ones with good female character development, instead of harem manga which is just too unbelievable and over the top. It's hard to relate those to real life.

Also something not too depressing, I like it when the characters make jokes and have a good laugh every now and again. I'm not really a fan of anything too futuristic, sci-fi or spacey either.

Thanks a lot guys, looking forward to hearing your favourites


----------



## Gain (Dec 30, 2011)

tokyo akazukin should be perfect for you


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks 

I'll check it out.

PS. Nice name, she's a great artist, I particularly like "Merry Happy"


----------



## dream (Dec 30, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter is amazing, give One Piece a try as well.

Ravages of Times is pretty good for your second criteria.  

Next time, ask in the Manga Recommendations threads:


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2011)

Lucifer & the Biscuit Hammer fills out your criteria well enough.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 30, 2011)

So you want something comparable to naruto and bleach in the story department? Well both of those manga have horrible stories so I could recommend almost anything and it'd be guaranteed to be better.


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So you want something comparable to naruto and bleach in the story department? Well both of those manga have horrible stories so I could recommend almost anything and it'd be guaranteed to be better.



Haha ok then, what is your favourite in terms of a great storyline? 

to Kate Nash; I looked at tokyo akazukin, it was way too child porn orientated, not what i'm looking for sorry...

Everyone else; i'll look at your suggestions too


----------



## Gain (Dec 30, 2011)

GODDAMN GOBLIN


----------



## Forces (Dec 30, 2011)

Badalight said:


> So you want something comparable to naruto and bleach in the story department? *Well both of those manga have horrible stories* so I could recommend almost anything and it'd be guaranteed to be better.



Bullshit. Naruto is the opposite of Bleach. Bleach is horrible. That makes Naruto terrific. Stop trying to play the smart guy.

____________


As for anime I recommend Level E ( it's based on the manga by Yoshihiro Togashi a very well known manga-ka ). For manga I'd strongly recommend Toriko. It's really awesome


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2011)

lol, a thread where somebody likes nardo or Bleach in 2nd floor? Butthurt pretentious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) overflowing confirmed. See two already.


----------



## Forces (Dec 30, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, a thread where somebody likes nardo or Bleach in 2nd floor? Butthurt pretentious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) overflowing confirmed. See two already.



Prove it's a bad series.


----------



## David (Dec 30, 2011)

What Badalight said.

Also HunterxHunter gets really good, though it may never finish due to the author's hiatuses (though he's doing great right now).

Also, why not One Piece?  The first 500 chapters or so (most of it) are awesome.

I highly recommend you try sticking with OP until you get used to the art (assuming you don't like it) because it's worth it.


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> lol, a thread where somebody likes nardo or Bleach in 2nd floor? Butthurt pretentious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) overflowing confirmed. See two already.



Hey, all I'm trying to do is discover some new manga that aren't naruto or bleach, so i think the 2nd floor is the best place to do that, if you know of a better place, please tell me.

Hating on people isn't helpful at all.


----------



## Forces (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, If you haven't read One Piece you should. It's the best work of literature. I also don't think it will ever get surpassed


----------



## Laura (Dec 30, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Yeah, If you haven't read One Piece you should. It's the best work of literature. I also don't think it will ever get surpassed



Yeah i have, i'm up to chapter 25, although i prefer manga with more intelligent characters, Naruto and Luffy aren't very bright... I've always liked manga with quick thinking protagonists, ones that really think outside the box, like Light Yagami and L.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Lucifer & the Biscuit Hammer fills out your criteria well enough.



Follow this man advice.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 30, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Bullshit. Naruto is the opposite of Bleach. Bleach is horrible. That makes Naruto terrific. Stop trying to play the smart guy.



Naruto is better than bleach, but that doesn't make it good.



Kaiokenred said:


> Yeah, If you haven't read One Piece you should. It's the best work of literature. I also don't think it will ever get surpassed



lol no not even close. Best currently in SJ? Yes. Best ever? Not even in the top 50.

As for my recommendations, it depends on which genre you want.

If you want something highly intelligent, go for Liar Game. That is a manga all about tricking your enemies. It's not a battle manga but it makes death note look shallow in comparison.

If you want a good battle manga, Jojo's bizarre adventure is probably the best choice. It has fights but they're all beautifully written and there is a lot of outsmarting your opponent instead of the stupid dragon ball z power level formula.

If you want a good sports manga, I'd recommend Eyeshield 21 or Rookies. Eyeshield is about american football and Rookies is (loosely) about baseball.

If you want a carefree slice of life I'd recommend Bakuman or welcome to the NHK. You like deathnote and Bakuman is written by the same people. It's a manga about 2 kids making a manga, and you learn a lot of interesting things about the manga industry in it.

If you want a manga that ascends all of those series, try Berserk. Some of the best storytelling you'll find in manga with some great characters and great action sequences.


----------



## Fran (Dec 30, 2011)

Tokyo Red Hood > One Piece < Bleach > Naruto < HxH vs FMA Holy Seinen Trinity gogogogo


----------



## Badalight (Dec 30, 2011)

steve05297 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some good manga to read or anime to watch.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of other threads from people doing the same, but I haven't found many that suit me.
> 
> ...



Jojo's seems like the perfect fit for you. While I'm not sure if you'll enjoy part 1 (which is the first 50 chapters) you will definitely enjoy everything else. The battles are all incredibly well written and they always deal with outsmarting your opponent. For instance, in part 2 the main character is simply a normal human so he has to use his brains to outsmart these super natural in order to win.

It's a battle manga with smart characters. There are a lot of strong female protagonists as well, especially part 6 which is almost all female characters. It's incredibly long so it can last you awhile, but they are split into parts so it's easy to finish a part and take a break. It's also incredibly funny. The entire series is filled with humour, one liners, and great art. Sometimes the proportions are weird, but it's done on purpose.


----------



## Forces (Dec 30, 2011)

Badalight said:


> Naruto is better than bleach, but that doesn't make it good. *Wrong*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah                   .


----------



## TheBoss89 (Dec 30, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hunter x Hunter is amazing, give One Piece a try as well.
> 
> Ravages of Times is pretty good for your second criteria.
> 
> Next time, ask in the Manga Recommendations threads:



This plus, JJBA, Berserk, Rookies, Vagabond, Vindland Saga and Toriko


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2011)

steve05297 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some good manga to read or anime to watch.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of other threads from people doing the same, but I haven't found many that suit me.
> 
> ...


Monsters, 20th Century Boys, Pluto, Billy Bat and The Liar game. That is all you need to know... I am not going to touch the Naruto/Blech thing.


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 30, 2011)

Hunter x Hunter, FMA, Hoshi no Samidare and Sengoku Youko are pretty good shounens that are not you average brainless battles manga, same for Jojo Bizarre Adventures, not sure if it still classifies as Shounen.

The Ravages of Time, Vagabond and Vinlad Saga are historical mangas with great art and plot that you definitely should check.

As for fantasy and epic mangas you should  read Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind (One Of the best mangas ever), Berserk and Shin Angyo Onshi.

If you are searching for a Slice of Series then read Adventure Boys, Jiro Taniguchi mangas, Oyasumi Punpun, Twin Spica, Solanin, Mushishi and Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou.

If you are searching for a more psychological manga then Check Urasawa Mangas, Gogo Monster, Tekkon Kinkreet, Liar Game, Kaiji and Akagi.

If you want some Shoujo/Josei with strong female characters then check Banana Fish, Nana, Basara, 7 seeds, and CLAMP mangas.


----------



## AfterGlow (Dec 30, 2011)

Derpa derpa, looking for "quality" manga and then mentioning Bleach and Naruto as examples. Hilarious.

Also, there is already a "recommend manga to me"-thread, I don't see any reason why you would need your own.


----------



## Forces (Dec 30, 2011)

AfterGlow said:


> Derpa derpa, looking for "quality" manga and then mentioning Bleach and Naruto as examples. Hilarious.
> 
> Also, there is already a "recommend manga to me"-thread, I don't see any reason why you would need your own.



Did anyone mention the awful Bleach as a recommendation? Also, recommending good mangas like Naruto which nobody was doing it's nothing to laugh at. Unless if you're an idiot and like to laugh at reasoning. Are you an idiot or are you not?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 30, 2011)

Despite this being a Naruto forum, the series gets quite a lot of hate here. If he can find enjoyment from it than more power to him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Since when is Naruto a good manga?  I mean, I really didn't want to touch the subject but seriously since when?


----------



## AfterGlow (Dec 30, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Did anyone mention the awful Bleach as a recommendation? Also, recommending good mangas like Naruto which nobody was doing it's nothing to laugh at. Unless if you're an idiot and like to laugh at reasoning. Are you an idiot or are you not?



The OP, who is looking for QUALITY manga, mentioned both Bleach and Naruto as examples of QUALITY manga.

I know it's hard for you, but at least try to attain some basic reading comprehension before you embarrass yourself further, k?


----------



## Jet Pistol (Dec 30, 2011)

I see that Kaioken's being an idiot again.  

One Piece
Shingeki No Kyojin
Jo Jo Bizarre Adventure
Fist of the North Star
Persona 4
Toriko
I have some more but I'm just forgetting some.


----------



## Space (Dec 30, 2011)

If action is not a necessity, then you may want to give the manwha "Unbalance x Unbalance" a chance. It's a sort of a love story with comedy, one with great female characters. None of the characters are even near stupid, in fact, most of them have character, including the main male character.

And you're lucky, this manwha has just ended, so you at least don't have to wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Killerqueen (Dec 31, 2011)

Jojo bizarre adventure
Hunter x hunter
Getbackers
Shaman king 
Yu yu hukusho
Battle angle last order


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, thank you so much for your suggestions, there are some very good answers here.
I'm now working my way through all of them  and i hope i really enjoy them.

Again, thank you very much 

Steve.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 2, 2012)

steve05297 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some good manga to read or anime to watch.
> 
> I've looked at a lot of other threads from people doing the same, but I haven't found many that suit me.
> 
> ...



What you need is a taste overhaul/quality injection.

Watch Hokuto no Ken, a.k.a. "Fist of the North Star."

Here, I'll get you started:

Freezing: First chronicle 2


You also ought to check out a series called "Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann", or "Gurren Lagann" for short. Why? Because everyone should:

Freezing: First chronicle 2

Of course, if you're dead-set on being anti-futuristic/spacey/sci-fi (although I don't see why, as you are ruling out some amazing series), then I would have to recommend the Samurai Champloo anime. Both of YouTube and the other site have it, but YT has it age-restricted. So unless you have an account that is registered as 18+, use the other site.

EDIT: Allow me to give you a proper taste of what you're in for with these series...


*Spoiler*: _Fist of the North Star_ 





[YOUTUBE]po77bJk1DdI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cBlxxW2A28U[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]SuyxS6WE2vc[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Gurren Lagann_ 





[YOUTUBE]RTjaYTXEgcY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]QVb8nKj6iYo[/YOUTUBE]






*Spoiler*: _Samurai Champloo_ 





[YOUTUBE]6ANvMgx76SI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kronin (Jan 2, 2012)

Why all threads of this kind in "floor 2" end ever in the same way...? 

Anyway for the description of the manga that you want to read steve05297 (clever protagonist, great storytelling, jokes in the plot, strong female characters, not futuristic / sci-fi background) I think that *Shin Angyo Onshi *could be the ideal for you: this work enphasizes exactly the characteristics that you described   The only problem is that the story is "depressing" because the authors are Korean (the korean stories have a predilection for tragedy) and it is a manga/manhwa oriented towards an adult audience - so a Seinen kind -

Alternatively I think that also *Fullmetal Alchemist *could be a good choice for you, it is another great manga with good plot and characters and surely more solar of the previous, in my opinion deserves all the appreciation and fame that has got


----------



## haegar (Jan 2, 2012)

> something with a great storyline like bleach



not sure if serious.


----------



## MdB (Jan 2, 2012)

Bleach has a storyline?


----------



## Pervy Fox (Jan 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Since when is Naruto a good manga?  I mean, I really didn't want to touch the subject but seriously since when?



Naruto was pretty damn good in Part 1 but now......yeah 

Anyway the lack of Vagabond mentioned in this thread is Blasphemy.


----------



## Forces (Jan 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Since when is Naruto a good manga?  I mean, I really didn't want to touch the subject but seriously since when?



Here's a better question you can never give a correct answer to.

When wasn't it good? ( and mentioning some bad chapters in a row isn't going to prove your point, since a 550+ chapters manga isn't becoming bad because of that )


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pervy Fox said:


> *Naruto was pretty damn good in Part 1 but now......yeah*
> 
> Anyway the lack of Vagabond mentioned in this thread is Blasphemy.


 I agree, good times.



Kaiokenred said:


> Here's a better question you can never give a correct answer to.
> 
> When wasn't it good? ( and mentioning some bad chapters in a row isn't going to prove your point, since a 550+ chapters manga isn't becoming bad because of that )


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was in declined quality wise right before Itachi death after that it went dowhill. Story went from decent to crap "no point whatsoever and with plot holes", Naruto power level became a joke, oh and Sasuke character wise is meh "he should be the main character and call the day"


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 3, 2012)

Once again a recommendation thread has been derailed completely because of someone saying something about someone else's favourite manga .

Anyway for OP I can recommend:-
-Beelzebub fits pretty well with your requirements.

-Toriko (easily the best manga in SJ aside from One Piece, you're not gonna get anything in terms of female characters though)

-Bakuman 

And a few others that people have already mentioned


----------



## Red 9 (Jan 6, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some good manga to read or anime to watch.
> 
> *I'm looking for something with a great storyline like bleach or naruto* (it doesn't have to have action though) or mentally stimulating like deathnote or detective conan.



I don't want to live in this planet anymore :/

No but seriously do yourself a favour and go watch:

Kaiji 

Mushishi  

Bokurano  

then thank me later.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 7, 2012)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn. It's not an depressing manga and is mostly light-hearted. Especially in the first arc. Although the character developments of the females aren't touched on much in the manga.

As someone said earlier, JJBA(Jojo's bizarre Adventure) is an good choice as well. 



SuperVegetto said:


> I see so many flaws in your post I don't wanna make myself tired explaining them.



Sorry to say, but you might as well just drop this argument... You aren't gonna convince them otherwise. Trust me, I know. I've been in your shoes before and the best option is to just let it drop.


----------



## MdB (Jan 7, 2012)

naridoeh

the war and peace of the mango industry


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2012)

Back to the topic.

JJBA


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 7, 2012)

On topic, I recommend Monster. It's not exactly lighthearted () but the character development, plot, and thematic elements are amazing.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 7, 2012)

On topic, read Saint Seiya if you can. It's not exceedingly well written but it's part of classic 80s shounen history, influential to the anime/manga fandoms of several countries, and carved a nice Greek myth fighting niche for itself.

The prequel Episode G has some nifty detailed artwork by Megumu Okada if that's your thing.


----------



## firefist (Jan 7, 2012)

OP READ GTO


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 7, 2012)

OP should also read 20th Century Boys.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2012)

OP if you want I can give you a couple of quality series in Manga, and anime movies

Manga that I have read and enjoyed are : One Piece, Battle Angel Alita, Hellsing, The Drifters, Cage of Eden, Gantz, Deadman Wonderland, Blade of the Immortal, Blade of the Phantom Master or SHIN ANGYO ONSHI, The Breaker,

Anime movies: Origins: Spirit of the Past, Venus Wars, Gundam F91, Ghost of the Shell 1 & 2, Neon Genesis Rebuild, Ninja Scroll, etc these are just some


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 7, 2012)

Off-Topc is Off-Topic 

On-topic:
Battle angle aitla:last order is pretty damn good manga
-Good Girl characters 
-Crazy Fights
-Good Characters Design
-Etc...


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 7, 2012)

Anyway, to mention some good mangas:

Guyver
Project ARMS
JJBA
Bastard!!
Trinity Blood


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 7, 2012)

Did anyone mention Kekkaishi yet? It's a good title and I think it's the same genre as Naruto or Bleach, since that's what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 7, 2012)

Toshiue no Hito. Do it. Now.


----------



## Distracted (Jan 7, 2012)

*Okay I'm  handing out bans to a couple people and a warning to a few others.

For everyone else, do not go off topic like this in a thread again.  I don't care about what you think is quality or isn't, no one should be arguing about what is good or isn't here, just handing out recommendations.

Reopening.*


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 7, 2012)

PPsycho said:


> Did anyone mention Kekkaishi yet? It's a good title and I think it's the same genre as Naruto or Bleach, since that's what the OP is looking for.



I second this, Kekkaishi is a pretty good shounen.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2012)

Did someone say quality


----------



## Badalight (Jan 7, 2012)

Recommending for great justice

JJBA


----------



## MdB (Jan 7, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> I second this, Kekkaishi is a pretty good shounen.



Kekkaishi is good people.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Do read:

One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
JJBA
Toriko
HxH

Do not read:

KHR
Naruto
Bleach
Negima
Fairy Tail

Just a quick list


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 7, 2012)

I have to say the Fate/Zero anime is pretty quality even though I know pretty much jackshit about the Nasuverse


----------



## NemeBro (Jan 7, 2012)

I would start with reading Berserk, and then read some Berserk, and after that read more Berserk.

I guess the point I am trying to get across is that you should read Berserk.

Layered, excellent writing, great action sequences, well-rounded characters, and manliness all around.

Admittedly it takes a short while, the first three volumes, for it to truly start getting as incredible as it is, but the wait is worth it.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 7, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Did someone say quality



Somebody said quality and made no mention of any quality manga?
Oh NF...

Quality manga:
-Akumetsu
-7 Seeds
-The World is Mine
-Shamo
-Pluto
-20th Century Boys
-Bokurano
-I Am a Hero


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2012)

Also I could give you a link to a couple of visual novels as well as some anime movies


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2012)

Battle Angel Alita
Vagabond
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Hokuto no Ken/Souten no Ken
20th Century Boys
PLUTO 
Mars
Aqua Knight
CROWS/WORST
Devilman
Kenji
Vinland Saga
Dorohedoro
Berserk

forexample.jpg


----------



## God Movement (Jan 7, 2012)

Sylar said:


> Do not read:
> 
> KHR
> Naruto
> ...



Follow this and you should all be fine


----------



## firefist (Jan 7, 2012)

GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA


WHY IS NOONE MENTIONING GURETO TICHURA ONIZUKA SENSEI?!?!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2012)

>No ToAru on dot no read list


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jan 7, 2012)

Holy shit, from ten pages to three. 

Anyway here are some manga/anime I rather liked, it is actually most anime I have seen since I usually search to see if it is good by checking ratings/reviews before watching anime/reading manga.

Best

Legend of Galactic Heroes anime
Berserk anime
Monster anime
Serei no Moribito anime
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood anime
Gungrave anime

Very good

Escaflowne anime
Death Note anime
Rurouni Kenshin anime 
Toward the Terra anime
Paranoia agent anime
Hunter X hunter manga
Baccano anime
Jo Jo Bizarre adventure manga
One Piece manga
Yu Yu Hakusho anime/manga
Ghost in the shell season one anime
Scrapped Princess anime
Blade of the Immortal anime
Baccano anime
Samurai Champloo anime
Trigun anime
Count of Monte Christo anime

All of the above are good and recommended


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2012)

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## sonic546 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would recommend that you read Gon, OP.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jan 7, 2012)

AKIRA. One of the best 80's Manga/Anime Masterpiece's ever. 

Followed by:

-Rurouni Kenshin
-Evangelion
-Ghost in the shell


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2012)

Some good anime of varied genres:

Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni (along with Kai and Rei)
Golgo 13
HaruGuu
Nagasarete Airantou
Elfen Lied
Outlaw Star
Shinchan
Black Lagoon
Shikabane Hime (Aka and Kuro)
Puella Magi Madoka Magica
Planetes


----------



## mali (Jan 7, 2012)

Read Gon    .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 7, 2012)

>Anime

Tekkaman Blade
Big O
Digimon
Ninja Scroll
Case Closed/Detective Conan
GUNBUSTER/DIEBUSTER
FLCL
Saint Seiya
Lupin III
Mobile Fighter G Gundam
Cowboy Bebop

etc etc


----------



## Sylar (Jan 7, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >No ToAru on dot no read list



That was only a quick list of 5 each. Obviously the do not read list would've been much longer had it been comprehensive.


----------



## Samavarti (Jan 7, 2012)

As for anime

Legend of The Galactic Heroes
Eureka Seven
The Twelve Kingdoms
Mushishi
Ghost In The Shell SAC
Seirei no Moribito
Kurau Phantom Memories
Noein
Master of Keaton
Phantom ~Requiem for the Phantom~
Terra E
Michiko to Hatchin
Cowboy Bebop
Kaiba

I'm probably forgetting many others but those are enough for the momment.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't really watch anime, but my 5 favorite shows;
-RahXephon
-Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
-Neon Genesis Evangelion
-Martian Successor Nadesico
-Ginga Nagareboshi Gin


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 7, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Follow this man advice.



Indeed, follow my advice. 

So, do as i say and follow these men's advice. 



Mali said:


> Read Gon    .





sonic546 said:


> I would recommend that you read Gon, OP.



Gon is just fucking amazing like you wouldn't believe. Hell, I'd recommend it to anyone. ANYONE. 

Also, check out Slam Dunk - for a solid sports manga, and in the fun character dynamic of its main trio, you get a bonus to see just how influential it was on Naruto initially.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 7, 2012)

You can't really "read" Gon though, right? 

That being said I should check it out sometime, I've only heard good things. The only thing of Gon I saw was in Tekken 3


----------



## Varg (Jan 8, 2012)

Read Oh! Great's manga  OP. The quality writing should be right up your alley


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 8, 2012)

Sylar said:


> That was only a quick list of 5 each. Obviously the do not read list would've been much longer had it been comprehensive.



I see

good list nonetheless

and yes, Gon is pretty fucking boss


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 8, 2012)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You can't really "read" Gon though, right?



True, Gon isn't something you read.

It's something you experience


----------



## Superstars (Jan 8, 2012)

Dragonball/Dragonball Z
Yugioh
Rurouni Kenshin
Yu Yu Hakushou
Case Closed [Detective Conan]
Guyver
Gundam Wing
Fist of the Northstar
Saint Seiya
Death Note
One Outs
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ghost in the Shell


----------



## Killerqueen (Jan 8, 2012)

If you like bleach you would love Yu yu hakushou or D.gray man


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 5, 2012)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (as most have said)
Berserk
HunterXHunter
Anything by Inio Asano
Anything by Naoki Urasawa
Anything by Takehiko Inoue
Konjiki no Gash!
Gintama
Claymore
Parasyte
Sun Ken Rock
Soul Eater
Toriko
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Gain (Feb 5, 2012)

chapter six


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 5, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> What you need is a taste overhaul/quality injection.
> 
> Watch Hokuto no Ken, a.k.a. "Fist of the North Star."
> 
> ...



Gurren isn't quality

Also 

Berserk
Basilisk
Zetman
God of High School
Battle Angel Alita and Last Order
If your looking for lulz Kyou Kara Ore Wa
High School
Vagabond
Fist of the BLUE Sky
One Piece
Hunter X Hunter (Greed Island is a godlike arc)
Buster Keel
Blood Lad

But since you mentioned Bleach as an example of Quality

Air Gear
Fairy Tail 

Might suit you better


----------



## Laura (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey thanks for those guys, and I didn't quite mean that Bleach was good quality  It is a bit poorly written and doesn't flow well, but I just meant that I found it interesting to read


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't read manga unless the anime is really unsatisfying or had a poor end.

Pokemon Special - the best part of the entire pokemon world, extremely good read and doesn't pussyfoot around with things like the anime would. 

Needless - after around 90 or so chapters its finally starting to put together a real storyline, but the series is absolutely a blast to read from start to finish. You can also watch the anime, but has a anime only ending and splits off from the manga around chapter 50.

Thats about all I read, I have some other generic recommendations like YYH, Akira, Claymore,ect but you got enough of those throughout the thread.


----------



## Laura (Feb 6, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> I don't read manga unless the anime is really unsatisfying or had a poor end.



Yeah I much prefer Anime too, the characters all have their own voices and the action scenes are so much better. And it's just easier to watch it than to read something, also the producers tend to set the mood better in anime with music etc.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 7, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Yeah I much prefer Anime too, the characters all have their own voices and the action scenes are so much better. And it's just easier to watch it than to read something, also the producers tend to set the mood better in anime with music etc.



I used to think that, but then I got tired of bullshit pacing and low quality animation.

I'm speaking of anime adapted from manga here. Anime that stands on its own doesn't have nearly the same amount of problems.


----------



## Laura (Feb 7, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I used to think that, but then I got tired of bullshit pacing and low quality animation.
> 
> I'm speaking of anime adapted from manga here. Anime that stands on its own doesn't have nearly the same amount of problems.



That's true, anime adaptions tend to be packed with crap fillers and flashbacks of what happened in the previous episode.

Is there a subforum somewhere for discussing original anime? Sort of like this one but not manga. I don't think I'd make another big thread though, just search through it.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll give some more.
Pokemon manga
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Cowboy Bebop
Samurai Champloo
The series my read/watch list in my sig.

Series to don't start
Hitman Reborn
Fairy Tail
Naruto
Bleach
What else am I missing for series to don't start?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2012)

> Yeah I much prefer Anime too, the characters all have their own voices and the action scenes are so much better. And it's just easier to watch it than to read something, also the producers tend to set the mood better in anime with music etc.



I am just to lazy to start reading things, I am not gonna deny that most of the time written work is better then the animated work. Though I should be by nature a bigger manga fan, I dislike Japanese VA's, so with manga I should be able to imagine them with any voice I see fit and I can use any soundtrack I see fit while reading them.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 7, 2012)

Berserk is a phenomenal series but it is quite violent and dark, so it might not be to your liking.

JoJo's Bizarre adventure
Black Lagoon
D Gray Man
Kekkaishi
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Ghost in the Shell
Full Metal Alchemist (brotherhood if you watch it)

Are one I'd recommend.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 7, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I used to think that, but then I got tired of bullshit pacing and low quality animation.
> 
> I'm speaking of anime adapted from manga here. Anime that stands on its own doesn't have nearly the same amount of problems.


Pretty much this.


----------

